# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  bens fuel booster

## panos_panopoulos

bens fuel booster
μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τυχόν σχέδιο της παραπάνω συσκευής για μελέτη του τρόπου λειτουργίας της; τι να περιλαμβάνει; στο σάιτ λέει οτι εκπέμπει μια ραδιοσυχνότητα και έχει για κεραία ένα κίτρινο καλώδιο σαν πηνίο γύρω απο την τροφοδοσία καυσίμου, μήπως τελικά είναι κάτι πιο εύκολο πχ βλέπε σμάρτ κιτ;

----------


## Panoss

Μάλλον εννοείς μια μεγαλοαπάτη που "σέρνεται" εδώ και χρόνια, αλλάζοντας συνέχεια ονόματα και ιδιοκτήτες σσν εταιρεία για να ξεφεύγει από το νόμο.
Και τα καταφέρνει!
Δες κι εδώ:
http://www.4tforum.gr/phpBB3/viewtop...7a488d88e9c535

----------


## panos_panopoulos

'Οχι δεν λέω γι' αυτα τα μαγνητάκια καθότι 100% απάτη. Στην Αμερική έγιναν αγωγές απο καταναλωτές πρός την εταιρεία που τα λανσάρει στην αγορά για εξαπάτηση.

Λέω για το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα του bens fuel booster που έχει και έγκριση απο το εθνικό μετσόβειο πολυτεχνείο οτι κάνει τη δουλειά που υπόσχεται. 
_Είναι στην  					ουσία ένας πομπός, που εκπέμπει ραδιοσυχνότητες στην περιοχή  					των υπερήχων. Αποτελείται από το κυρίως σώμα (πλαστικό κουτί)  					που περιέχει το ηλεκτρονικό μέρος της συσκευής (πομπός). Το  					κίτρινο καλώδιο που περιτυλίσσεται γύρω από τον σωλήνα  					παροχής καυσίμου σαν μονό σπιράλ και δημιουργεί την κεραία  					του πομπού και το μαύρο κόκκινο καλώδιο την γραμμή  					τροφοδοσίας της συσκευής_

----------


## Panoss

Γι αυτή την π@π@ριά λέω κι εγώ.
Απλώς το μεταμφιέζουν. Τη μια είναι και καλά μαγνητάκια, την άλλη εκπέμπει υπερήχους...Την τρίτη φοβάμαι...
Σιγά μην ενέκρινε το ΕΜΠ τέτοιο υπερπόντιο κατασκεύασμα. :Laugh:

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## panos_panopoulos

ok κάθε δυσπιστία δεκτή.
αρχίζω εγώ ένα πιθανό κύκλωμα...
http://www.users.otenet.gr/~athsam/air_ionizer.htm
όταν το έφτιαξα και πλησίαζα αναμμένο τσιγάρο κοκκίνιζε λές και είχε περισσότερο οξυγόνο...

----------


## sakis

ολα αυτα τα κυκλωματα δεν ειναι απατη βασιζονται σε συγκεκριμενη λογικη και εχουν συγκεκριμενα αποτελεσματα Η αληθεια ομως ειναι οτι δεν προσφερουν βελτιωσεις στο σημειο που λενε ....και εκει ειναι η απατη .....

Η αρχη λειτουργειας σε απλα ελληνικα ειναι οτι με διαφορες μεθοδους η δουλεια του μαγνητη η του κυκλωματος με τους υπερηχους ειναι να αναδομησουντη ροη  η να "βαλουν "  σε καποια καλυτερη σειρα τα μορια της βενζινης ωστε να καουν πιο ευκολα και πιο σωστα ....και πραγματι το πετυχαινουν .....ομως αυτο προσφερει κατα περιπτωση βελτιωσεις μαλλον απειροελαχιστες και κατα απο διαφορες συνθηκες μπορουν αν ειναι απο 3-7% σε οικονομια και επιδοσεις ...σε καμμια περιπτωση 30%

σακουλης

----------


## Panoss

Φίλε panos_panopoulos γιατί βάζεις μόνο το εξώφυλλο; 
Βάλε όλο το κείμενο, νομίζω θα 'χειι ενδιαφέρον. Τουλάχιστον.

(Ο ιονιστής αέρα τι σχέση έχει?)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

δε μπορώ να το βρώ το υπόλοιπο αλλά απ' οτι έμαθα κάτι ψηλά κάνει απο αυτά που λέει...
γεννήτρια αρνητικών ιόντων, θεωρητικά τραβάει περισσότερο οξυγόνο στην κάυση η ιονισμένη βενζίνη .  :Confused1:

----------


## Panoss

Μήπως επειδή, πολύ απλά, δεν υπάρχει υπόλοιπο;
Αν η συσκευή αυτή δούλευε, γιατί ο αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες να μην την ενσωματώσουν; Και μάλιστα, τη στιγμή που δίνουν τόσα χρήματα σε έρευνες για οικονομικότερους κινητήρες;

----------


## stom

Το πολυτεχνειο, αμα το πληρωσεις αναλαμβανει να αξιολογησει το οποιοδηποτε "εφευρημα" και να το βγαλει αχρηστο και με τη βουλα.
Απλως στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση τα λαμογια εμφανιζουν μονο τη πρωτη σελιδα γιατι δεν τους συμφερουν οι υπολοιπες.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ_Τ

Για σας παιδιά Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους.
  Μην κατακρίνετε κάτι αν δεν σας κάνει όπως και εμένα δεν μου κάνει οπότε δεν το αγοράζω αλλά δεν το κατακρίνω όπως και κατ' επέκταση και αυτών που το σκέφτηκε.
 ''Η εξέλιξη βασίζετε σε παράλογους ανθρώπους'' (δεν είναι δικό μου).

----------


## Panoss

Αν είναι ΑΠΑΤΗ δηλαδή, να μην το πούμε;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ_Τ

Δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις αν είναι απάτη 100%.
 Αν έχει απόδοση έστω και 1% μπορείς να το κρίνεις όχι να το κατακρίνεις και να το απορρίπτεις σε άλλους όποιος νομίζει ότι μπορεί να διαθέσει τα χρήματα να το πάρει έστω και για αυτή την απόδοση που έχει ας το πάρει για να μπορέσει και αυτός που το σκέφτηκε και το υλοποίησε να ζήσει και να σκεφτεί και κάτι άλλο.
 Οι καπνιστές κάνουν κακό στον εαυτό τους και συνεχίζουν να αγοράζουν τσιγάρα όπως και εγώ.

----------


## lynx

εδω και καποιες μερες δοκιμαζω τη συγκεκριμενη μεθοδος... (οχι τη συγκεκριμενη συσκευη...) χρησιμοποιω 2 πανισχυρους μαγνητες πιασμενους με δεματικο στο σωληνα καυσιμου αν υπαρξουν καποια αποτελεσματα στην καταναλωση θα τα αναφερω.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> εδω και καποιες μερες δοκιμαζω τη συγκεκριμενη μεθοδος... (οχι τη συγκεκριμενη συσκευη...) χρησιμοποιω 2 πανισχυρους μαγνητες πιασμενους με δεματικο στο σωληνα καυσιμου αν υπαρξουν καποια αποτελεσματα στην καταναλωση θα τα αναφερω.



ωραίος man ..
Mου φαίνεται οτι οι μαγνήτες μπαίνουν παράλληλα και οι νότιοι πόλοι τους να απωθούνται... πάντως δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα και σου μένουν 100€! αν δεν κάτσει πάμε γι άλλα...

----------


## leosedf

Δείτε λίγο και αυτό http://leosedf.blogspot.com/2008/04/blog-post_16.html  μπροστά ακριβώς.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

είσαι αρχηγός! λύθηκε το μυστήριο. 
ταλαντωτής λοιπόν κάποιος μου είπε οτι το original το αγοράζεις  στα 350€!

----------


## leosedf

Yes!
Το αγόρασε ενας φίλος μου και μόλις το μετρήσαμε ξενερώσαμε. Μετά βρήκα και παρόμοιο σύστημα που στέλνει το σήμα στη γείωση του αυτοκινήτου λειτουργώντας σε όλο το αυτοκίνητο (απο το ρεζερβουάρ μέχρι τη μηχανή) το οποίο λιανικής πάει απο 200-250 και η εταιρία που το φέρνει το αγοράζει απο τους κινέζους 75 ευρώ. Παρόμοιες μετρήσεις και εκεί.

----------


## lynx

> ωραίος man ..
> Mου φαίνεται οτι οι μαγνήτες μπαίνουν παράλληλα και οι νότιοι πόλοι τους να απωθούνται... πάντως δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα και σου μένουν 100! αν δεν κάτσει πάμε γι άλλα...



Θα το κανω και να απωθουνται οι μαγνητες!  :Wink:  και αν δεν εχει αποτελεσμα...θα φτιαξω και τον ταλαντωτη... δεν μου ειναι καθολου κοπος! και αν εχει και τα αποτελεσματα που λεγεται ακομα καλυτερα!

απλα η συχνοτητα που μου δωσατε να ειναι σωστη! μην και δεν δουλεψει και τι θα κανουμε μετα!!!  :Laugh:

----------


## leosedf

Η συχνότητα και οι τάσεις σίγουρα μετρήθηκαν σωστά. Το αν δουλεύει δεν ξέρουμε, απ` ότι έχω ακούσει κάνει μια μικρή βελτίωση.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ευκαιρία να θυμηθούμε πάλι την ανάδραση...  :Wink:  
σε γεννήτρια ακουστικών πανεύκολα παίρνεις τετραγωνικό παλμό ακόμη και σε υπέρηχο... 38κηζ
το κρύσταλλο των τηλεκοντρόλ περίπου ίδια συχνότητα δεν ταλαντώνει; (λέω τώρα) το βλέπω να αφαιρούμε απο κανα παλιό...  επίσης  και το ολοκληρωμένο  555 πρέπει να παίζει παιχνίδι

υγ* τώρα που το θυμήθηκα: σε ένα ηχείο συνδέουμε το + και το - για να παίξει γιατί εδώ να έχει μόνο το + στο κίτρινο καλώδιο του; δηλαδή η γείωση δεν πάει πουθενά (του υπέρηχου)

----------


## El_Kei

> ok κάθε δυσπιστία δεκτή.
> αρχίζω εγώ ένα πιθανό κύκλωμα...
> http://www.users.otenet.gr/~athsam/air_ionizer.htm
> όταν το έφτιαξα και πλησίαζα αναμμένο τσιγάρο κοκκίνιζε λές και είχε περισσότερο οξυγόνο...



Άσχετο..
Το κύκλωμα αυτό το έφτιαξε κανας άλλος?
Ψήνομαι να το φτιάξω. αλλά με προβληματίζει η υψηλή τάση 6500V  :Blink:  στην έξοδο..

----------


## El_Kei

> εδω και καποιες μερες δοκιμαζω τη συγκεκριμενη μεθοδος... (οχι τη συγκεκριμενη συσκευη...) χρησιμοποιω 2 πανισχυρους μαγνητες πιασμενους με δεματικο στο σωληνα καυσιμου αν υπαρξουν καποια αποτελεσματα στην καταναλωση θα τα αναφερω.



Είχες αποτέλεσμα τελικά?

----------


## vaggelis_3333

> ωραίος man ..
> Mου φαίνεται οτι οι μαγνήτες μπαίνουν παράλληλα και οι νότιοι πόλοι τους να απωθούνται... πάντως δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα και σου μένουν 100€! αν δεν κάτσει πάμε γι άλλα...



Σκευτομαι και εγω να το κανω με δυο μαγνητες ισχυρους
Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οι μαγνητες  να ελκονται ή να αποθουνται.
Καποιος που εχει προμηθευτει το "και καλα fuel max" η κατι αντιστοιχο μπορειν α μας πει οι μαγνητες ελκονται η αποθουνται

----------


## El_Kei

> ωραίος man ..
> Mου φαίνεται οτι οι μαγνήτες μπαίνουν παράλληλα και οι νότιοι πόλοι τους να απωθούνται... πάντως δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα και σου μένουν 100€! αν δεν κάτσει πάμε γι άλλα...



Απ'ότι λέει ο παναγιώτης μπαίνουν παράλληλα και προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση..
+ με +
- με -

----------


## lynx

> Είχες αποτέλεσμα τελικά?



 
οπως ειχα πει... "αν υπαρξουν καποια αποτελεσματα στην καταναλωση θα τα αναφερω"  :Cool: 

στην εκθεση που ειδα τους μαγνητες απο κοντα παρατηρησα οτι ελκονται.

----------


## El_Kei

> οπως ειχα πει... "αν υπαρξουν καποια αποτελεσματα στην καταναλωση θα τα αναφερω" 
> 
> στην εκθεση που ειδα τους μαγνητες απο κοντα παρατηρησα οτι ελκονται.



aham..
1. Οπότε αποτέλεσμα "0" ή πολύ μικρό..
2. Οπότε αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω, μάλλον είναι λάθος..

----------


## Zener_

Προφανώς ρε παιδιά αν υποτίθεται ότι δουλεύει, θα πρέπει να δημιουργεί ένα μαγνητικό πεδίο για να ευθυγραμμίσει τις διπολικές ροπές των μορίων της βενζίνης. Τώρα αν κάποιος βάλει τους μαγνήτες + + ή - - το πεδίο ακυρώνεται. Θα πρέπει να είναι + - για να υπάρξει μαγνητικό πεδίο στον σωλήνα της παροχής καυσίμου.

----------


## vaggelis_3333

και εγω αυτο πιστευω οτι πο μαγνητες ειναι + - για να δημιουργουν πεδιο και να περναν απο μεσα τους τα μορια του HC και να ιονιζονται  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## Zener_

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν ιονίζονται, ευθυγραμμίζονται, αν και η βενζίνη αποτελείται από ένα μίγμα διάφορων υδρογονανθράκων.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Απ'ότι λέει ο παναγιώτης μπαίνουν παράλληλα και προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση..
> + με +
> - με -



Συνάδελφε αυτό ήταν τελείως υποθετικό που ανέφερα, δεν τους είχα αγοράσει ποτε, μια εικασία έκανα απ' ότι βλέπω απάντησαν τα παιδία που το έχουνε πάρει και το είδαν πρακτικά  :Blushing:

----------


## El_Kei

> Συνάδελφε αυτό ήταν τελείως υποθετικό που ανέφερα, δεν τους είχα αγοράσει ποτε, μια εικασία έκανα απ' ότι βλέπω απάντησαν τα παιδία που το έχουνε πάρει και το είδαν πρακτικά



Πάντως ένα ζευγάρι μαγνήτες έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά τιμής σε σχέση με αυτό.
και από την άλλη ώντας "ιδιοκατασκευή" όποιος το δοκιμάσει, πάει ψάχνοντας..  :Wink: 
Σκεφτόμουν να το δοκιμάσω, αλλά αφού το δοκίμασε ο Whiz και δεν είδε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, μάλλον δε θα μπω στον κόπο..
θα μείνω στο να πατάω λιγότερο το γκάζι..

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ξεθάβω το θέμα αυτό γιατί στα πλαίσια της πράσινης ανάπτυξης, ήρθε η ώρα  να πραγματοποιηθεί το κύκλωμα τετρ, παλμου. 
Ψάχνοντας πρώτα απ' όλα το θεωρητικό  κομμάτι είδα κάτι που με προβλημάτισε ( έχουμε δεδομένες τις μετρήσεις 38.724ΚHz  τετραγωνικός παλμός, Vpp: 39,7 V Vrms: 19,3 V)
Για τον  τετραγωνικό παλμό η θεωρία λέει οτι square_wave_3.gifsquare_wave_4.gif . Και τελικά μόνο για τον τετραγωνικό ισχύει Vrms = Vpk και αν λάβουμε υπόψη Vpp=39,7 τότε Vrms=39,7/2 = 19,85v, είναι σωστοί οι συλλογισμοί μου; ποτέ δεν αμφισβητώ τη μέτρηση του leosedf αλλωστε μπορεί το προτότυπο να μην ταλαντώνει σε τέλεια τετράγωνα λόγω αυτών των μετρήσεων.
Τώρα απο άποψη κυκλώματος το φαντάζομαι να αρχίζει με το σταθεροποιητή τάσεως 7805 ή 7809 μαζί μέ ένα φίλτρο (θα προτιμήσω μάλλον το δεύτερο σταθεροποιητή  για περισσότερη έξοδο και λιγότερα στάδια ενισχύσεως μετά) δεύτερο στάδιο το ολοκληρομένο ΝΕ555 σε συνδεσμολογία ασταθή πολυδονητή, και ρύθμιση της συχνότητας ταλαντώσεως με τρίμμερ (εδώ πάλι φοβάμαι οτι θα αλλάζει σύμφωνα με τη θερμοκρασία ) μέτρηση με παλμογράφο για συχνότητα και έπειτα ένα ή δύο αν χρειαστεί στάδια ενισχύσεως για να έρθει το επιθυμητό πλάτος στον παλμό.
οποιαδήποτε παρατήριση, σχόλιο - αποτροπή, δεκτά  :Smile: 
Α' την θεωρία την βρήκα απο εδώ γιατί κάποια βιβλία που έχω μόνο έτοιμα κυκλώματα με 555 έχουν





> βρήκα και παρόμοιο σύστημα που στέλνει το σήμα στη  γείωση του αυτοκινήτου λειτουργώντας σε όλο το αυτοκίνητο (απο το  ρεζερβουάρ μέχρι τη μηχανή)



είναι εύκολο να στέιλεις κανένα link ebay  ή πώς στο καλό το ονομάζουν, μηπως βγεί απο εκεί καμία άκρη.

----------


## leosedf

Δυστηχώς δεν θυμάμαι link ή εταιρία θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ στοιχεία.
Σχετικά με τις μετρήσεις έχουν παρθεί με HP Ψηφιακό παλμογράφο. Μπορεί να έκανα και λάθος δεν μου έρχεται στη μνήμη τώρα αλλα πάντως το μέτρησα 2-3 φορές για να είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## micalis

Γεια σαs.Ενα σχεδιο με δυο 555 (το ενα διαμορφωνε το δευτερο) ειχε το ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ,θα κοιταξω να βρω το τευχοs αλλα ελεγε για πειραματιζμουs μονο.

----------


## xrhstosmp

> ολα αυτα τα κυκλωματα δεν ειναι απατη βασιζονται σε συγκεκριμενη λογικη και εχουν συγκεκριμενα αποτελεσματα Η αληθεια ομως ειναι οτι δεν προσφερουν βελτιωσεις στο σημειο που λενε ....και εκει ειναι η απατη .....
> 
> Η αρχη λειτουργειας σε απλα ελληνικα ειναι οτι με διαφορες μεθοδους η δουλεια του μαγνητη η του κυκλωματος με τους υπερηχους ειναι να αναδομησουντη ροη η να "βαλουν " σε καποια καλυτερη σειρα τα μορια της βενζινης ωστε να καουν πιο ευκολα και πιο σωστα ....και πραγματι το πετυχαινουν .....ομως αυτο προσφερει κατα περιπτωση βελτιωσεις μαλλον απειροελαχιστες και κατα απο διαφορες συνθηκες μπορουν αν ειναι απο 3-7% σε οικονομια και επιδοσεις ...σε καμμια περιπτωση 30%
> 
> σακουλης







> Μήπως επειδή, πολύ απλά, δεν υπάρχει υπόλοιπο;
> Αν η συσκευή αυτή δούλευε, γιατί ο αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες να μην την ενσωματώσουν; Και μάλιστα, τη στιγμή που δίνουν τόσα χρήματα σε έρευνες για οικονομικότερους κινητήρες;



σε κατι παλια βαπορια που δουλευα παλιοτερα (κατασκευης 1970-75 γιαπωνεζικα) υπηρχαν κατι "συσκευες" μεγεθους μισου δωματιου ,λεγοταν marisave (μαλλον η μαρκα ηταν αυτη) .την εποχη που δουλευα εγω σε αυτα τα πλοια (2003-200 :Cool:  οι συσκευες αυτες δεν δουλευαν πια για αγνωστους σε μενα λογους. ηταν και στα 3 πλοια μαλλον ιδιου τυπου (ειχαν ιδια εξωτερικη μορφη) .παλιοι μηχανικοι μου ειπαν πως οταν ηταν σε χρηση ιονιζανε το καυσιμο για οικονομια . επειδη σαν ηλεκτρολογος χρειαστικα την παροχη της συσκευης σε ενα πλοιο για αλλη χρηση (αφου δε το δουλευαν πλεον) αυτη ηταν 4χ20 (ναι επι 20) και 60Α αυτοματο. 
συνεπως σαν θεωρητικη αρχη πιστευω οτι δουλευει .απλα σε τοσο απλοικη μορφη (με δυο μαγνητακια) ειναι μονο απατη. μονο το ρευμα που τραβαγε η συσκευη αυτη αν αναλογιστει κανεις καταλαβαινει πως δουλεια δε γινεται με 2 κινεζικα μαγνητακια. οπως και στην περιπτωση με την ταχα οικονομια ρευματος, πατανε σε μια επιστημονικα αποδεδηγμενη συνθηκη (ιονισμος καυσιμου, βελτιωση συνφ) για να πουλισουν τις απελπιστικα απλοποιημενες απατες τους.

----------


## MHTSOS

Έκανα μια αναζήτηση για το marisave και από ότι βλέπω δεν έχει σχέση με ιονισμό καυσίμου. Χρησιμοποιείται σε κινητήρες πλοίων για να φιλτράρει το μαζούτ ή πετρέλαιο ναυτιλίας. Εδώ έχει και ένα pdf που περιγράφει την λειτουργία του http://www.swzonline.nl/swz-archief/...0treatment.pdf

----------


## micalis

Γεια σας φιλοι μου.Βρηκα το τευχος του ΕΛΕΚΤΟR πουεχει το κυκλωμα,δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το δημοσιευσω.Βρισκεται στο τευχος 287-288

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ωραίος Micalis βρήκα το τεύχος (σελ 109-110) και λέει για συσκευή αφαλάτωσης νερού που δουλεύει στα 10khz και είναι αντιγραφή κάποιας ''ακριβής'' του εμπορίου για να κάνει όποιος την κατασκευάσει πειράματα, είναι απολύτως το ίδιο κύκλωμα που συζητήθηκε εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=367848

----------


## ascona

telika poy katalixame doyleyei i oxi na asxolitoyme axizei

----------


## ascona

tora poy ta kaysima piran ta pano toys ola na ta baloyme pano kai magnites,filtra,xapia,beltiotika kaysis klp, klp, klp .........................

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Φιλε για να σε αποτρέψω να πας να πάρεις έτοιμη μαγνητική συσκευή παραθέτω τις πιο διαδεδομένες συνδεσμολογίες αυτών των μαραφετιών,
  
 και να πω οτι όλο το καλοκαίρι φορούσα την πρώτη συνδεσμολογία έφτασε ένα -6% σε κίνηση εθνικής, μετρημένη σε σύνολο 2000κμ. οι μαγνήτες που χρησιμοποίησα μου τους χάρισε φίλος που δοκίμαζε το 'αεικίνητο' μοτέρ και είναι πανίσχυροι νεοδυμίου, είναι αυτοι . ετσι για πειραματικούς και μόνο σκοπούς ψάξε βρές μαγνήτες απο καμένα μεγάφωνα διαχώρισε τους πόλους τους, πιάστους κάπως έτσι
 και δοκίμασε αλλα μην περιμένεις να δείς εμφανή αποτελέσματα  :Smile:

----------


## ascona

den milao gia toys magnites alla gia to sustima bens to exeis dokimasei ......................,,/ena antoistixo poy dokimazo exo kanei 900 km stin etniki kai 550 me600 stin poli aneta 50ari tank metrisi lampaki ...lampaki monima anameno foularisma sto idio benzinadiko kai idia antlia,43 me 42 litra kate fora amaxi 20etias 1.4 kat 60hp kai me 15ares zantes pezei rolo kai to lastixo ,230000kmexei to konter kai paei akoma poli kala to syntiro omos.oso gia to 6 tois 100 poy eides to perneis kai apo sosti syntirisi filtra, ladia, aera sta lastixa ,air contition ,klp klp klp

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Το συγκεκριμένο αν και έφτιαξα ένα ταλαντωτή στη συχνότητα δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, έβγαλε 19Vpp, του λείπει ένα στάδιο ακόμη να πάει κοντά στα 40Vpp και το τελικό τρανζίστορ δεν το είχε εδώ στο κατάστημα με τα ηλεκτρονικά... θέλει όμως και χιλιόμετρα για δοκιμή!

Λοιπόν σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις σου έχεις κάνει: (43/575)*100 = 7,4lit/100km εντός πόλης   και (43/900)*100 = 4,77 lit/100km εκτός πόλης αντε υβριδικο το έκανες...   Μπορείς να μας πείς ποίο είναι το μαραφέτι γιατί φαίνεται να δουλεύει  :Wink:  

Πάντως εδώ βρήκα ένα αγγλικό φόρουμ που το δοκιμάζουν το bens

----------


## moutoulos

Αγαπητό μέλος Ascona, τα GreekLish απαγορεύονται δια ροπάλου. 

Προσπάθησε να γράψεις Ελληνικά και μόνο.

Κανόνες

----------


## ^Active^

Αν ειχατε δει τους Mythbusters στο  ΣΚΑΙ πριν μια εβδομαδα θα σας λυνονταν ολες οι αποριες. Δοκιμασαν ολους τους τροπους και απεδειξαν οτι ειναι απατη και μαλιστα εδιναν και τους λογους που τετοιου ειδους κυκλωματα και μαγνητες δεν προκειτε να δουλεψουν.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90szK...eature=related

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Μάλιστα ενδιαφέρον ...  
Όμως, επειδή μου αρέσουν πολύ οι αποδείξεις με πειράματα, για όσους έχουν όρεξη να διαβάσουν εργασία φοιτήτριας απο το ΑΠΘ, τμήμα Φυσικών με τίτλο: μαγνητική επεξεργασία υδάτων (καλά με τέτοιες ** ασχολούνται στα παν/μια;  )
http://magnmat.physics.auth.gr/docum...Kremi_2006.pdf

χαχ

----------


## ^Active^

Επίσης υπάρχει ενα δεύτερο βίντεο , συνέχεια αυτού του επεισοδίου που παρέθεσα όπου προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν μια γεννήτρια παραγωγής υδρογόνου από νερό και να τροφοδοτήσουν το αμάξι με αυτό. Βέβαια σε αυτήν την περίπτωση κάνουν ένα βασικό λάθος , δεν προσθέτουν καταλύτη για να βοηθήσουν την ηλεκτρόλυση ώστε να παραχθεί αρκετή ποσότητα υδρογόνου αλλά και πάλι είναι σχετικά ασύμφορη μέθοδος λόγο της μεγάλης κατανάλωσης σε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα για την ηλεκτρόλυση και παράγωγή υδρογόνου από ότι κατάλαβα.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb7vhHKaGYw&fmt=18
εδώ το δεύτερο μέρος και κάπου στο τέλος που βάζει το υδρογόνο κάνει ένα backfire στο καρμυρατέρ και κάνει έκρηξη. πάλι καλά...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ειπα να το φτιάξω έτσι για το clue της υπόθεσης σε διάτρητη πλακέτα. ασχολήθηκα με κλεμμένο προσωπικό χρόνο,  κάθε απόγευμα μετά απο τη δουλειά, δοκίμασα κάθε συν/για ασταθή πολυδονητή με το NE555N της ST, βρήκα κάποια συνδεσμολογία ασταθούς πολυδονητή που αξίζει απο σταθερότητα, αλλά πριν σας πώ λεπτομέρειες, θα σας πώ δυσκολίες που συνάντησα όμως παρόλα αυτά έμαθα καινούρια πράγματα:
1) Εφτιαξα απο τον calculator δύο φορές το κύκλωμά του (με 50% duty) και παρόλο που το έδινα 9v ζεσταινόταν το ολοκληρωμένο και ο σταθεροποιητής τάσης, επίσης με τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων και με ποντεσιόμετρο αντι αντίστασης ανέβαινε μέχρι 12khz μόνο.
2) τότε έφτιαξά αυτον τον ταλαντωτή (πάντα 50% duty) με υπολογισμούς με κομπιουτεράκι ο οποίoς αποδέιχτηκε πολύ σταθερός και δεν ζεστένονταν με τίποτα. τελειώνοντας το  επίσης ένα άλλο παράδοξο (ετσι για να γελάσει ο κάθε πικραμένος εδώ μέσα)  είναι οτι παρόλο που έδινα τιμές για συχνότητα 38,7 khz  βλέπω στο συχνόμετρο 223Khz και η επόμενη κίνηση ήταν... να ανοίξω το ραδιόφωνο στα LW όπου ησύχασε η μπάντα  :Lol:   δηλαδή για άλλο πήγαινα και άλλο βγήκε!
Τέλος πάντων μετά απο πειράματα στις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων μου βγήκε εκεί που ήθελα ή στο περίπου θα έλεγα, γιατί παίζει απο 38,7khz μέχρι 38,8 khz όμως δείχνει να μην είναι τόσο κρίσιμη τελικά η συχνότητα.
Το βάζω σε παλμογράφο, δανεικό, δεν έβγαλα φώτο αλλά ζωγράφισα τώρα τι είδα: βλέποντάς την (ιδιαίτερα σταθερή) κυματομορφή με τις μύτες, κατάλαβα αμέσως τι φταίει να σημειώσω σαν στοιχείο οτι χρησιμοποιούσα ένα τροφοδοτικό σκληρού δίσκου. οπότε έχουμε 7Vpp στα τετράγωνα,  και το πάνω κάτω στις μύτες έφτανε τα 9Vpp (όσο δηλαδή μετρούσα την έξοδο με το πολύμετρο στο AC). 

Ερώτημα 
Τι φταίει στην κυματομορφή και δεν είναι τετράγωνη;
 

* ερώτημα 2 
αν χρειαστεί θα με βοηθήσει κανείς με κώδικα για το pic16Lf84A που βρήκα ξεχασμένο στο συρτάρι μου;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

O λόγος που δείχνει τις αιχμές η κυματομορφή στον παλμογράφο είναι καθαρά θέμα τροφοδοσίας. Mέχρι και πρίν απο τη μέτρηση σε παλμογράφο νόμιζα οτι το παρακάτω κύκλωμα που είχα θα ήταν οκ :
  

Όμως με μία δεύτερη σκέψη δεν είναι αρκετό για να φιλτράρει τα ανεπιθύμητα του δικτύου επομένως κρίθηκε αναγκαίο να σχεδιαστεί βάσει προδιαγραφών των  σταθερών και χωρίς παραμόρφωση μηχανημάτων RF!

----------


## navar

άντε παναγιώτη μόλις τελειώσεις απο την κατασκευή ας περάσεις και στις μετρήσεις να δούμε τί γίνεται !

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Το κάνω για να μάθω απο αυτού του είδους τους ταλαντωτές,  και μέχρι τώρα μπορώ να πώ οτι έμαθα αρκετά πράγματα και αναθεωρησα άλλα, δεν πιστεύω να έχει τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα στο όχημα.

Όσον αφορά την σταθεροποίηση τάσης λείπει απο το κύκλωμα πάνω μία δίοδος 1n4001 μαζί με ένα πυκνωτή 10nf παράλληλα στην είσοδο του σταθεροποιητή και ένας ακόμη πυκνωτης 10nf παράλληλα στην έξοδο του σταθεροποιητή τάσης για να κόβει τα παράσιτα, αυτό πιστεύω θα λύσει τα προβλήματα

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Τώρα για το τελικό στάδιο βρήκα μετά απο μια επίσκεψη στον Φανο το καταπληκτικο τρανζίστορ bf 758 που αντέχει μέχρι και 300volt και χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως σε κυκλώματα crt τηλεόρασης στο τμήμα video. Πιστεύω θα κάνει τη δουλειά και με το παραπάνω για την συχνότητα αυτή (με ή χωρίς πρώτο στάδιο).
Όποιος έχει να προτείνει κάτι για την ενίσχυση του παλμού μην διστάσει να το κάνει.

Επίσης μετά απο μια αναλαμπή όποιος θέλει μπορεί να προγραμματίσει τον  arduino σαν ταλαντωτή και να ενισχύσει την έξοδό του, όμως επειδή απαιτούνται γνώσεις προγ/μου εγκαταλήφθηκε αυτή η σκέψη.

----------


## pet

Απο την σελίδα bens.gr:

Είναι ένα προϊόν μακροχρόνιας έρευνας, που για την κατασκευή του χρησιμοποιούνται ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα προερχόμενα από την αεροδιαστημική τεχνολογία.

----------


## k_palios

Δεν εντεχω παιδια να διαβαζω τετοιες πατατες και να μην γραψω οσο και ας το θεωρω μπαρουφα το ολο θεμα και να μη θελω να ασχοληθω. Ειμαι χημικος μηχανικος απθ και τυχαινει να ξερω παρα πολυ καλα και την χημεια των καυσιμων αλλα και επειδη ειμαι απο μικρος γκ@@υλωμενος με θεματα μηχανολογιας, ξερω παρα πολλα πραγματα οσον αφορα αυτοκινητα, κινητηρες παντως τυπου και ολα τα σχετικα, αυτα τα λεω για να μην με πει κανενας ασχετο. Ακουστε να δειτε λοιπον... οι μαγνητες το μονο που μπορουν να κανουν ειναι να ευθυγραμισουν τα σχετικα μεγαλα μορια της βενζινης οπως προανεφερε ενας φιλος πιο πριν, αυτο συμβαινει λογω διπολικης ροπης. Οσο και να τα ευθυγραμισεις ομως, δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο γιατι τα μορια της βενζινης δεν ειναι καν ευθεια, πιο πολυ σφαιρικα μπορεις να τα χαρακτηρισεις διοτι η βενζινη δεν ειναι κανονικο οκτανιο ευθυγραμμο μοριο, αλλα εχει 3-4 διακλαδωσεις για να ειναι πιο αποδοτικη. Anyway ομως το παραβλεπουμε αυτο. Εστω και οτι τα ευθυγραμισες, η διεργασια αυτη γινεται στο σωληνακι πραγμα που σημαινει οτι εχουν να περασουν απο φιλτρο και απο μπεκ ψεκασμου οπου θα σκορπισουν σαν τραχανας, δεν υπαρχει νοημα κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη η ευθυγραμιση. Οσο για τους υπερηχους.... τους υπερηχους στο εργαστηριο ξερετε που τους χρησημοποιουμε? Στην διαλυση και στο σπασιμο μικρων ακαθαρσιων, τι σημανει αυτο? Εστο θες να δυαλυσεις καποιο δυσδιαλυτο στερεο, το περνας απο τους υπερηχους και αυτοι το σπανε σε μικροτερα κομματακια, η μονη τους χρησημοτητα λοιπον ειναι να μη σας βουλωσουν τα μπεκ και τα φιλτρα βενζινης απο τυχον ακαθαρσιες μεσα στο καυσιμο, αυτο και τιποτα αλλο. Αυτα απο επιστημονικης αποψης.

Απο πρακτικης αποψης, οποιος το δοκιμασει και μας πει οτι εχει ελλατωση 5-6% ας πουμε, δε πρεπει να σημαινει οτι ωφειλεται σε αυτη την παπαριτσα, υπαρχουν πολλοι παραγοντες που επηρεαζουν την καταναλωση, λιγο βοριας αμα φυσαει π.χ. και το skoda fabia που εχω καιει στην εθνικη με 120-130 5,1lt/100km 10 χρονων αμαξι ενω κανονικα καιει 6,5 μια διαφορα της ταξης του 30%!!! Οι μελετες για ενδεχομενη μειωση και ακριβη αποτελεσματα θα πρεπει να γινουν σε χωρο εργαστηριακο, με δοκιμη σε προτυπο βενζινοκινητηρα, με ολα τα τεχνικα μεσα που απαιτουνται, οχι στο δρομο, που μπορει σημερα εγω να ειμαι τσαντισμενος και να παταω το γκαζι τσιτα. 
Μπορει οντως με το θεμα να ασχολουνται στο μετσοβιο ρε παιδια, μια τετοια μελετη θα μπορουσε να ειναι μια διπλωματικη εργασια ενος φοιτητη, δεν ειπαμε οτι πηραν και επιδοτηση για να το μελετησουν! Εχω δει πολυ χειροτερες μελετες προσωπικα. Απατες κυκλοφορουν παρα πολλες, οτιδηποτε σκαρφιζονται για να σου παρουν τα λεφτα, εδω δε θα ξεχασω καποτε στο τηλεμαρκετιγκ τα μαγνητικα σκουλαρικια που σε αδυνατιζουν, εδω εχουμε μαγνητακια που κανουν τη βενζινη ---> μιγμα για πυρηνικες δομικες!!!! Και σκεφτειτε την αλλη λογικα που και καποιος αλλος την ειπε, τοσες αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιες, ή η φορμουλα ας πουμε δε θα μπορουσαν να το εχουν κανει αυτο το θαυμα??? αυτα τα λιγα, συγνωμη για τη ζαλουρα που προκαλεσα απλα το θεωρω μεγαλη απατη.

----------


## k_palios

Επισης μια αλλη πατατα που γραφει ο τυπος στο site, τωρα μολις το διαβασα. γραφει χαρακτηριστικα: ''σπαει τις αλυσιδες των υδρογονανθρακων''..... τι ειναι ρε παιδια? στα διυληστηρια χρειαζεται ολοκληρη μοναδα καταλυτικης πυρολυσης στους 400C για να σπασουν οι αλυσιδες των υδρογονανθρακων και αυτος το καταφερνει με τους υπερηχους? μπραβο του.... μακαρι να ειμαι λαθος παντως τι να πω

----------


## pet

Κανονικά χρειάζεται να γίνει καταγγελία, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο αρμόδιος φορέας.

----------


## k_palios

φιλτατε οσο υπαρχει αγνοια και οσο μεγαλο μερος του πληθυσμου δεν εχει τεχνογνωσια (λογικο ειναι δεν ειναι ολοι επιστημονες) δε θα σταματησουν ποτε τετοιες βλακειες να πουλιουνται, και δε νομιζω να μπορεις να τον κανεις τιποτα, δεν σε υποχρεωνει να του δωσεις τα λεφτα σου, μονος σου σα το μ@@λ@@κα μεσα στην απελπισια σου και την ελπιδα για φθηνοτερη βενζινη (εκει που εχει παει) τα σκας τα ευρωπουλα. Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι.

----------

